# sched_ule developers manual



## sarthaksarathi (Feb 19, 2013)

I am a student studying my masters at International Institute of Information Technology, Bangalore. We are working on a project called "Temperature Aware variant of FreeBSD" in which the scheduling algorithm has to be changed. Could *yo*u please provide the developer's manual for the sched_ule.c file explaining the structures, variables and functions?


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 19, 2013)

Take a look http://www.leidinger.net/FreeBSD/dox/kern/html/dd/d9d/sched__ule_8c_source.html. You may also want to read the wiki/ULE_scheduler (references).


----------



## sarthaksarathi (Feb 19, 2013)

Few structures like cpu_group, cpu_search, cpu_top and their data members are not clearly explained. Is there material which explains all the structures and its members and what is the significance of them?


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 19, 2013)

Next paper is very enlightening: Proportional-Share Scheduling: Implementation and Evaluation in a Widely-Deployed Operating System, by David Petrou and John Milford.

Hope that documentation supported above will help to your project.


----------

